# Reviews: Londinium Espresso



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Over the next fortnight I will be reviewing 4 different coffees roasted by Reiss and the team at Londonium Espresso, a micro-roaster that has been hitting my radar lately.

Some of you may be familiar with Londinium Espresso, but by the end of the 2 weeks I hope to have learned and shared more about them with you so that we all know a bit more about them.

Whilst collecting a coffee machine from Si (pubdoggy) he mentioned Londondinium in reference to supplying a local cafe that produced decent coffee, so it will be good to see what is behind the gold packaging.

Watch this space!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

2 more coffees being reviewed tomorrow afternoon - keep checking back - one of them is a corker.


----------

